# Quilting and Applique



## sisatmplxvdd (Jan 2, 2022)

I just placed an order on Joann Fabrics' website. The bolts of SF101 were reduced considerably so I bought a bolt. There are a lot of items on sale right now for quilters. I also replaced my mini Clover quilting iron for appliqué. Some may remember me crying the blues when I opened mine for the first time and proceeded to blow it up. I forgot to plug it into the converter in the Netherlands. Bam! Duh! I'm going to give 80/20 batting a try on a baby quilt. I know many of you swear by that combo. I was going to try it on a wedding quilt I'm commissioned to complete. They live in Houston so I figured it would be better to stick with cotton. I will never forget that climate - hot,


----------



## sisatmplxvdd (Jan 2, 2022)

I am having a hard time finding an Embroidery Machine forum like this one.
The ones I have found are not geared toward machine work, mostly hand work. Or they are an older style forum and not much activity on it. Hard to hear about which threads to use or backing or what have you when the posts are almost 8 years old

I would love to buy a machine that is both Embroidery and sewing. Looking at a Brother machine but want to read up and learn more. Was going to buy a book at Barnes & Noble but there was none. No magazines either, nor at Joann's, Michaels ... .

So if you could suggest one that would be great, TY .


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

THIS IS NOT an Embroidery Machine forum. This is Havanese Forum.


----------



## Zhizhastok (9 mo ago)

What an amazing job you have done. I could definitely not be able to do something like this. Instead, I use digital embroidery services. But the company I used was very friendly and besides the information on their website, Custom Embroidery | Mato & Hash, they explained everything personally to me. I think that you could ask their opinion on your problem. They're very friendly and I'm sure that their experts will explain or at least give you a hint about the problem you have. You can always ask an expert that is constantly practicing this. I hope you'll figure everything out and solve your problem.


----------

